# بالخط الأحمر......نصائح للأهل؟



## اني بل (1 أبريل 2009)

-	يجب اعلام المدرسين بحالة الطفل واشراكهم في الحل وعدم وضعه في المقاعد الدراسية الخلفية لكي لا يشرد ذهنه بل يبقى تحت المراقبة.


-	تحديد مواعيد الدروس والقيام بالفروض في جو هادئ.


-	عدم ارهاقه بالدروس المكثفة بل يجب منحه بعض الراحة بين مادة وأخرى.


-	ينبغي تجنب المشادات الكلامية واللوم والتأنيب على مدار الساعة.


-	يجب تحديد المهمات المطلوبة منهن كأن نقول له مثلا": لقد لعبت ، رتب ألعابك الآن ...وبهدوء نقول له: في المنزل لا نركض بل نسير، خفض صوتك عندما تتكلم، لقد غدوت شابا" وسيما" لذا اهتم بشكلك ومظهرك .


-	يجب تشجيعه على القيام بنشاط رياضي يميل اليه كالجيدو ، الفنون القتالية فمن شأنها تصريف الطاقة من جسمه وتعويده على النظام واحترام الآخر.


-	يجب عدم حرمانه من المكافآت وعبارات التشجيع والاطراء عندما يستحقها .


-	الأولاد الدائمو الحركة لا يثقون بأنفسهم وميالون للعزلة ، لذا يجب الاسراع بمعالجتهم لكي لا يتفاقم وضعهم ...وعندما يكبرون يصبحون عرضة للانهيارات العصبية.


----------



## rana1981 (1 أبريل 2009)

*شكرا عالنصايح الجيدة
الرب يكون معك​*


----------



## اني بل (1 أبريل 2009)

شكرا" كثير رنا ، وربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## candy shop (1 أبريل 2009)

نصائح جميله جداااااااااااااااااا

شكرااااااااااااااا لتعبك

ربنا يباركك​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (1 أبريل 2009)

*نصائح جميله ومهمه

شكرا ليكي Joyful Song

وربنا يباركك​*


----------



## kalimooo (1 أبريل 2009)

نصائح جميله  وقيمة

شكرا جزيلا  Joyful Song

ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## اني بل (2 أبريل 2009)

شكرا" جزيلا يا كاندي ، ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## اني بل (2 أبريل 2009)

شكرا" كثير يا ميكيل ، على كلامك الظريف ، ربنا يباركك


----------



## اني بل (2 أبريل 2009)

شكرا" يا أستاذ .....على كلامك اللطيف ، ربنا يباركك


----------



## KOKOMAN (4 أبريل 2009)

نصائح راااااااااائعه وهامه 

ميررررسى على النصائح 
 
 ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## اني بل (4 أبريل 2009)

شكرا" لك يا كوكو ، وربنا يباركك


----------



## اني بل (19 أبريل 2009)

نصائح لاهل مهمة...ليه؟


----------



## النهيسى (22 أبريل 2009)

نصائح جميله الرب يبارك نشاطك ومجهودك والمسيح يبارككم
شكرا​


----------



## وليم تل (23 أبريل 2009)

شكرا Joyful Song
على النصائح الجميلة
ودمتى بود​


----------



## اني بل (23 أبريل 2009)

شكرا" أخي النهيسي ، وربنا يباركك


----------



## اني بل (23 أبريل 2009)

ميرسي يا زعيم على مرورك الحلو ، وربنا يباركك


----------



## happy angel (29 مايو 2009)




----------



## اني بل (30 مايو 2009)

أنتي الروعة ..ميرسي ياقمر


----------

